

List of Websites Censored by the Great Firewall of China - gfwList
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5752813/gfwList.txt
Reminder: the censors can be very capricious. What was blocked last month might be working fine now (Wordpress). Yet similar sites may still remain forbidden (Blogspot). This list may not be entirely up-to-date, but it does showcase the kind of content the Chinese Communist Party doesn't want its people to see.<p>Article 35 of the Constitution of the People's Republic of China states:
"Citizens of the People's Republic of China enjoy freedom of speech, of the press, of assembly, of association, of procession and of demonstration."<p>Yet... The Internet giveth, the PRC taketh away.<p>Note to readers in China:
You will be able to view this list, as Dropbox thoughtfully provides access to files via encrypted HTTPS. Attempting to transmit or view this list without encryption will result in your connection being reset.<p>Apologies if Dropbox or HN becomes blacklisted as a result of this post; the current discussion of Google, China, and censorship should benefit from a more comprehensive look at what exactly is being withheld from Chinese netizens.<p>For those wanting to help, you can do so in many ways:<p>Raise awareness of censorship efforts world-wide by copying and redistributing this and similar lists, share them on other social news sites, discuss the issue on your blogs, with your friends, respected companies, and political groups.<p>Contribute your skills or spare change to projects such as Tor, Freenet, Freegate, Haystack, etc. that provide privacy and security to netizens. Offer encrypted versions of your services; use encryption anytime you can so it becomes the norm, and not "just for criminals."<p>Volunteer proxies, VPN services, or anything else that can help to open up the Internet to those in need. Create new projects and design new technologies to combat attempts at suppressing access to information.
======
gfwList
Reminder: the censors can be very capricious. What was blocked last month
might be working fine now (Wordpress). Yet similar sites may still remain
forbidden (Blogspot). This list may not be entirely up-to-date, but it does
showcase the kind of content the Chinese Communist Party doesn't want its
people to see.

Article 35 of the Constitution of the People's Republic of China states:
"Citizens of the People's Republic of China enjoy freedom of speech, of the
press, of assembly, of association, of procession and of demonstration."

Yet... The Internet giveth, the PRC taketh away.

Note to readers in China: You will be able to view this list, as Dropbox
thoughtfully provides access to files via encrypted HTTPS. Attempting to
transmit or view this list without encryption will result in your connection
being reset.

Apologies if Dropbox or HN becomes blacklisted as a result of this post; the
current discussion of Google, China, and censorship should benefit from a more
comprehensive look at what exactly is being withheld from Chinese netizens.

For those wanting to help, you can do so in many ways:

Raise awareness of censorship efforts world-wide by copying and redistributing
this and similar lists, share them on other social news sites, discuss the
issue on your blogs, with your friends, respected companies, and political
groups.

Contribute your skills or spare change to projects such as Tor, Freenet,
Freegate, Haystack, etc. that provide privacy and security to netizens. Offer
encrypted versions of your services; use encryption anytime you can so it
becomes the norm, and not "just for criminals."

Volunteer proxies, VPN services, or anything else that can help to open up the
Internet to those in need. Create new projects and design new technologies to
combat attempts at suppressing access to information.

